#  ,  ,   >  / CANON-230

## UA3RRT

.
 ,         ,    ( )     2  .
  22,   5011.
  -  ...
  ,     .
     , .
  ? :Sad:

----------

UA3RRT

----------


## Alex-31

> 5011


 

      ( )

----------

UA3RRT

----------


## v_aist

.            .    , ,   ,   "".      ,       .

----------


## v_aist

> .


  ,   ?   ,    ...

----------

UA3RRT

----------


## UA3RRT

.

----------

